# Where is best to start off in Australia with a WHV?



## LaurenKatie (Apr 8, 2014)

My Fiancé and myself are looking to go to Australia in March 2015 (a long way yet) on a WHV, but we want to get our flight booked ASAP.*

We are struggling to make a decision on where to fly to first! Initially we were set on going to Perth and travelling from there, but we are concerned about job availability there as we will need a job within our first month for cash to stay for the 12 months (fingers crossed!)

We don't want to get to Perth and struggle to find jobs, then need to find cash to travel over to the East coast, regretting our decision of Perth!*

Does anyone have any info on jobs in Perth, or advice where to start in Aus apart from Perth, for us to make money working in a bar/restaurant/fruit picking etc...

Any advise on job agencies to sign up to before we arrive too..

Any help on this would be much appreciated!

Thank you
Lauren & Mike*


----------

